# Meeting others on the Silver Coast



## beverleyp

Hi

My husband and I are in our fifties and we will be coming to the Silver Coast from the beginning of October for 6 months to see whether we would like to settle in Portugal. Would love to know about things we can join/things to do and to meet up with other English speaking people.


----------



## silvers

You will meet lots of people in Sao Martinho, there is a British cafe bar opening there very soon called Martinhos. There is the British shop at Tornada called Union Jacs. Lots of Brits meet up there and socialise, plus if you ever needs tradespeople they are all listed on their notice board.


----------



## beverleyp

silvers said:


> You will meet lots of people in Sao Martinho, there is a British cafe bar opening there very soon called Martinhos. There is the British shop at Tornada called Union Jacs. Lots of Brits meet up there and socialise, plus if you ever needs tradespeople they are all listed on their notice board.


Thanks for letting me know Silvers


----------



## PC1

beverleyp said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I are in our fifties and we will be coming to the Silver Coast from the beginning of October for 6 months to see whether we would like to settle in Portugal. Would love to know about things we can join/things to do and to meet up with other English speaking people.


Hi Beverley
We have just finnished our build but won't move out for a couple of years yet. there are two (maybe more) international clubs (a bit like the WI) which meet and go on lunches, walks etc as well as a dog walking club. The social life really is very good. Let me have your email and I will forward it on to Mary who knows everyone in SM !
Rgds
Paul


----------



## beverleyp

PC1 said:


> Hi Beverley
> We have just finnished our build but won't move out for a couple of years yet. there are two (maybe more) international clubs (a bit like the WI) which meet and go on lunches, walks etc as well as a dog walking club. The social life really is very good. Let me have your email and I will forward it on to Mary who knows everyone in SM !
> Rgds
> Paul


Paul - that is absolutely fantastic, thank you. Please forward my email address to Mary... [email protected] Very many thanks Paul


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi Beverley and ALL

Their are programs that trawl the Internet looking for ways to rip you of. By giving you email on open Forum only invites trouble, perhaps more so as you use a windows system.

Option one is send email by PM private message.

Option two is post the email address like this myemailaddress<at>whatever.com

All Forums get visited by what's called bots these are programs looking for information for there onwer. Try and make there life that bit more difficult. Do not use the @ in an email.

Peter


----------



## beverleyp

*Advice re disclosing email address*



PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Beverley and ALL
> 
> Their are programs that trawl the Internet looking for ways to rip you of. By giving you email on open Forum only invites trouble, perhaps more so as you use a windows system.
> 
> Option one is send email by PM private message.
> 
> Option two is post the email address like this myemailaddress<at>whatever.com
> 
> All Forums get visited by what's called bots these are programs looking for information for there onwer. Try and make there life that bit more difficult. Do not use the @ in an email.
> 
> Peter


Peter - very many thanks for the advice. I won't disclose my email address in future!

Beverley


----------



## PC1

beverleyp said:


> Peter - very many thanks for the advice. I won't disclose my email address in future!
> 
> Beverley


Thanks for the info Peter - Sorry Beverely, I didn't realise.
Paul


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi All 

I do not use a windows systems on any of my machine so i have less to worry about. It's so easy to find that your machine is full of problems that need sorting. A little care can help avoid future problems. 

Please all take a little care with your email address. Do something like i have left below.

myemailaddress<at>myisp.com


Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## Antonina

beverleyp said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I are in our fifties and we will be coming to the Silver Coast from the beginning of October for 6 months to see whether we would like to settle in Portugal. Would love to know about things we can join/things to do and to meet up with other English speaking people.


Hi Beverley and Peter we to have actually brought a property in the Penich area
and I to would be interested in an expat social group to join as a way of meeting new people. If you do find out anything could you e-mail me

Thanking you

Antonina or call 07814173023 we will be over perminantly in about 2 years so we can intergrate gradually


----------



## beverleyp

Antonina said:


> Hi Beverley and Peter we to have actually brought a property in the Penich area
> and I to would be interested in an expat social group to join as a way of meeting new people. If you do find out anything could you e-mail me
> 
> Thanking you
> 
> Antonina or call 07814173023 we will be over perminantly in about 2 years so we can intergrate gradually


Antonina - thanks for your email. So far we have been advised of the following local to Sao Martinho where Brits meet: 2 groups in Caldas da Rainha, Sat late morning get together at a cafe by the children's playground nr the quay in S Martinho, 2 international clubs and people also meet at the British shop called Union Jacs and at a new cafe called Martinhos in Sao Martinho, a dog walking club.

Perhaps we'll meet at one of the above

Beverley


----------



## alexmac999

beverleyp said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I are in our fifties and we will be coming to the Silver Coast from the beginning of October for 6 months to see whether we would like to settle in Portugal. Would love to know about things we can join/things to do and to meet up with other English speaking people.


[email protected] is the email for the international ladies group in Caldas da Rainha. They meet in Caldas every second Monday. There are many nationalities including many Portuguese who have liver abroad. The men are included in all activities except the meetings, on a recent excursion to Lisbon we had 9 nationalities on the bus. They are very welcoming and eger to help newcomers.
PM me if you need any further help.
Best of luck
Yvonne


----------



## silvers

International ladies meetings are the 1st and 3rd Monday of the month. Silver coast friends are the 2nd and 4th Mondays. If there is a 5th Monday there is no meeting.


----------



## Antonina

beverleyp said:


> Antonina - thanks for your email. So far we have been advised of the following local to Sao Martinho where Brits meet: 2 groups in Caldas da Rainha, Sat late morning get together at a cafe by the children's playground nr the quay in S Martinho, 2 international clubs and people also meet at the British shop called Union Jacs and at a new cafe called Martinhos in Sao Martinho, a dog walking club.
> 
> Perhaps we'll meet at one of the above
> 
> Beverley


Beverley

Thank you for the information and good luck

Antonina


----------



## John999

*moving*

Isn´t the idea of moving to a foreign country, to enjoy their way of life??? Are you looking for a British community abroad???? 
John 999


----------



## beverleyp

*Meeting English speaking people*



John999 said:


> Isn´t the idea of moving to a foreign country, to enjoy their way of life??? Are you looking for a British community abroad????
> John 999


Yes John we most certainly do want to meet the locals...but we also want to make friends and find things out which is a bit difficult when you don't speak the lingo!


----------



## John999

São Martinho it is a lovely area, small villege by the coast and near to the ladies clubs, but be a where that more than 50% of the ladies who attend does meetings do it for business. You will make loads of friends who will try to sell you a property, if you find anything you like and if you decide to make the move, make sure you have a solicitor/lawyer on your behalf and don´t sign anything without his/her approval
Good luck
John 999


----------



## silvers

Sorry John but that is complete b*llsh!t. I have met the ladies from both clubs and one of them won't even allow ANY business to take place at their meetings. The other club make it clear that they allow businesses and members to promote their wares but nobody is forced to buy anything.
Incidentally, neither myself nor my wife are members of either society.


----------



## beverleyp

*advice from John*



John999 said:


> São Martinho it is a lovely area, small villege by the coast and near to the ladies clubs, but be a where that more than 50% of the ladies who attend does meetings do it for business. You will make loads of friends who will try to sell you a property, if you find anything you like and if you decide to make the move, make sure you have a solicitor/lawyer on your behalf and don´t sign anything without his/her approval
> Good luck
> John 999


Thanks John. We are renting our house in England out, so won't be able to buy another, but appreciate the advice.


----------



## Antonina

beverleyp said:


> Antonina - thanks for your email. So far we have been advised of the following local to Sao Martinho where Brits meet: 2 groups in Caldas da Rainha, Sat late morning get together at a cafe by the children's playground nr the quay in S Martinho, 2 international clubs and people also meet at the British shop called Union Jacs and at a new cafe called Martinhos in Sao Martinho, a dog walking club.
> 
> Perhaps we'll meet at one of the above
> 
> Beverley


Beverley

Thanks you for the reply I have just returned and did go into Union Jacs very helpful and yes I have details of several clubs I am not to sure what I can say on this site but you have my tel no if you want to call

Antonina


----------



## beverleyp

*reply to Antonina*



Antonina said:


> Beverley
> 
> Thanks you for the reply I have just returned and did go into Union Jacs very helpful and yes I have details of several clubs I am not to sure what I can say on this site but you have my tel no if you want to call
> 
> Antonina


OK Antonina - I like your name by the way.


----------



## John999

silvers said:


> Sorry John but that is complete b*llsh!t. I have met the ladies from both clubs and one of them won't even allow ANY business to take place at their meetings. The other club make it clear that they allow businesses and members to promote their wares but nobody is forced to buy anything.
> Incidentally, neither myself nor my wife are members of either society.


Have you ever been in one of their trips? “Caldas international”. I know you Silvers and I have to say that I never seen you or your wife in one of our trips. Don´t want to be rude, I understand that you are trying to make a living, but you shouldn´t be talking about things you don´t know. Try a few of our days out and you might understand how do the clicks work and the reason why half of them come to
John 999


----------



## silvers

John999 said:


> Have you ever been in one of their trips? “Caldas international”. I know you Silvers and I have to say that I never seen you or your wife in one of our trips. Don´t want to be rude, I understand that you are trying to make a living, but you shouldn´t be talking about things you don´t know. Try a few of our days out and you might understand how do the clicks work and the reason why half of them come to
> John 999


I will bow to your greater experience of this club, but I can only speak as I find. I have had no trouble with any of the ladies.


----------



## Antonina

silvers said:


> I will bow to your greater experience of this club, but I can only speak as I find. I have had no trouble with any of the ladies.


John

I have just tryed to get onto this website silver coast friends and it will not let me get in as I have no password or can neither register any suggestions or anyone else

Thanks 

Antonina


----------



## John999

Antonina said:


> John
> 
> I have just tryed to get onto this website silver coast friends and it will not let me get in as I have no password or can neither register any suggestions or anyone else
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Antonina


The password is only given to members. For that you will have to attend a few meetings and then the committee will give you the access code
John 999


----------



## John999

silvers said:


> I will bow to your greater experience of this club, but I can only speak as I find. I have had no trouble with any of the ladies.


I am not having a go at you Silvers, in general your advices are really good, but in this case your knowledge is very limited. It was because some “charity business” that some of the ladies left and started the friendship club, where the “cards” are on the table. Now Caldas Ladies has change the way the meetings go, but the trips, dogs walk, golf lessons, painting lessons, estate agents, decorators, gardening, pet house seating, Sky fitters, massages, etch… In general their customers come from the clubs.
You know as well as I do that maybe half of the British community is struggling with the way the pound keeps going down, and how many members are trying some sort of business. I believe some of them advertise in your shop. 
John 999


----------



## siobhanwf

As a member of BOTH *International Ladies of Caldas* who meet at the *International Hotel* on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and of Silver Coast Friends I am very surprised at what has been said by John999. The International Ladies are just that, a group of women from different nationalities who meet twice a month for coffee. Trips are organised for the members of the Club and husbands/partners can join in. The membership per year costs 15 euros, and in my opinion well spent. "Commerce" buying or selling is not and has never been, in the 15 years of the club's existence, a purpose of the club. Local charities are supported on a regular basis, these include the local food bank, children's charities and the bombeiros. Their new website will be available soon at international-caldas


Silver Coast Friends meet every 2nd and 4th Monday of each month at Le Vicky Restaurant on the Caldas Industrial Estate. This Club was set up recently and in a different way. There is no membership fee and members are free to "sell" or "advertise" their wares. Link many webistes there is a link to a buy & sell section and a section recommending local workmen. Their website is set as an independent site silvercoastfriends and there is a link to that site from a Silver Coast estate agent's site.

Johns you mention "Caldas Ladies has change the way the meetings go, but the trips, dogs walk, golf lessons, painting lessons, estate agents, decorators, gardening, pet house seating, Sky fitters, massages, etc" I would like to point out to you that this is part of the Silver Coast friends website and NOT the International Ladies of Caldas Group


----------



## John999

siobhanwf said:


> As a member of BOTH *International Ladies of Caldas* who meet at the *International Hotel* on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and of Silver Coast Friends I am very surprised at what has been said by John999. The International Ladies are just that, a group of women from different nationalities who meet twice a month for coffee. Trips are organised for the members of the Club and husbands/partners can join in. The membership per year costs 15 euros, and in my opinion well spent. "Commerce" buying or selling is not and has never been, in the 15 years of the club's existence, a purpose of the club. Local charities are supported on a regular basis, these include the local food bank, children's charities and the bombeiros. Their new website will be available soon at international-caldas
> 
> 
> Silver Coast Friends meet every 2nd and 4th Monday of each month at Le Vicky Restaurant on the Caldas Industrial Estate. This Club was set up recently and in a different way. There is no membership fee and members are free to "sell" or "advertise" their wares. Link many webistes there is a link to a buy & sell section and a section recommending local workmen. Their website is set as an independent site silvercoastfriends and there is a link to that site from a Silver Coast estate agent's site.
> 
> Johns you mention "Caldas Ladies has change the way the meetings go, but the trips, dogs walk, golf lessons, painting lessons, estate agents, decorators, gardening, pet house seating, Sky fitters, massages, etc" I would like to point out to you that this is part of the Silver Coast friends website and NOT the International Ladies of Caldas Group


Are you forgetting the “charity” work with a local organization for drug addicts in “recovery” and other stuff where some of the committee had jobs done in their houses for free? Gardening, painting, brick work, etch... and how the general members had no say about it!!!! Can you remember all the wars and fights in does meetings? Yes they changed, they had to. Caldas ladies lost loads of members and something had to be done for they come back. But the main reasons are still basically the same. Did you enjoy the last trip to Lisbon??? And remember that the reason the meetings are at different days is because the majority of the members attend both clubs 
John999


----------



## Antonina

John999 said:


> The password is only given to members. For that you will have to attend a few meetings and then the committee will give you the access code
> John 999


John

Thank you no one seems to reply ref these clubs I have mailed them ie Joyce who's mail address was showm for the silver coast friends.

also ladies of Caldas so I am am a loss and feel a bit rude no one replys anyway thanks again


Antonina


----------



## Antonina

siobhanwf said:


> As a member of BOTH *International Ladies of Caldas* who meet at the *International Hotel* on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and of Silver Coast Friends I am very surprised at what has been said by John999. The International Ladies are just that, a group of women from different nationalities who meet twice a month for coffee. Trips are organised for the members of the Club and husbands/partners can join in. The membership per year costs 15 euros, and in my opinion well spent. "Commerce" buying or selling is not and has never been, in the 15 years of the club's existence, a purpose of the club. Local charities are supported on a regular basis, these include the local food bank, children's charities and the bombeiros. Their new website will be available soon at international-caldas
> 
> 
> Silver Coast Friends meet every 2nd and 4th Monday of each month at Le Vicky Restaurant on the Caldas Industrial Estate. This Club was set up recently and in a different way. There is no membership fee and members are free to "sell" or "advertise" their wares. Link many webistes there is a link to a buy & sell section and a section recommending local workmen. Their website is set as an independent site silvercoastfriends and there is a link to that site from a Silver Coast estate agent's site.
> 
> Johns you mention "Caldas Ladies has change the way the meetings go, but the trips, dogs walk, golf lessons, painting lessons, estate agents, decorators, gardening, pet house seating, Sky fitters, massages, etc" I would like to point out to you that this is part of the Silver Coast friends website and NOT the International Ladies of Caldas Group


Siobhanwf

Thank you so much for the information on the International Ladies Club also the Silver coast Friends as I am a total newy to relocate perminantley in about a year and a half I want to know about joining several clubs and meeting interesting people, where is the Caldas international Estate though??? I know were the Caldas international hotel is.

Thanking you again

Antonina we will be in the Obidos area


----------



## John999

Antonina said:


> John
> 
> Thank you no one seems to reply ref these clubs I have mailed them ie Joyce who's mail address was showm for the silver coast friends.
> 
> also ladies of Caldas so I am am a loss and feel a bit rude no one replys anyway thanks again
> 
> 
> Antonina


I have heard that the lady who runs the silver coast friends website went back to the UK, not sure about it but I haven´t seen her lately. Have you tried [email protected] for Caldas ladies? My wife went out with some of the ladies, when she gets back I will ask her for more precise info. Can give you the clubs address if you want
John999


----------



## Antonina

John999 said:


> I have heard that the lady who runs the silver coast friends website went back to the UK, not sure about it but I haven´t seen her lately. Have you tried [email protected] for Caldas ladies? My wife went out with some of the ladies, when she gets back I will ask her for more precise info. Can give you the clubs address if you want
> John999


John


Much Appricated I will await your reply


Antonina


----------



## siobhanwf

*getting in touch*

Antonia

I would be happy to speak to you directly if you would like ot PM me directly I would love to have a chat with you. I will pass on my phone number and perhaps we could meet up for a copy.

Siobhan


----------



## Antonina

siobhanwf said:


> Antonia
> 
> I would be happy to speak to you directly if you would like ot PM me directly I would love to have a chat with you. I will pass on my phone number and perhaps we could meet up for a copy.
> 
> Siobhan


Siobhanwf

I dont know what ot pm me directly is !!! but I would gladly talk to you if you have a mail address as this is much cheeper 

Antonina


----------



## silvers

Hi Antonina
If you leave the A8 motorway at the sign for the industrial area, turn left, go to the roundabout and take the last exit, you will see Le Vickys.


----------



## siobhanwf

[email protected] but have sent you an SMS from my portugal phone to the UK number you had placed on here in a previous post. Look forward to hearing from you

Siobhan


----------



## Antonina

silvers said:


> Hi Antonina
> If you leave the A8 motorway at the sign for the industrial area, turn left, go to the roundabout and take the last exit, you will see Le Vickys.


Silvers

I assume this is for the club Silver coast friends you were refering to the dircetions for also is (Le Vickys) some sort of Bar ???


Thanks 

Antonina


----------



## Antonina

John999 said:


> I have heard that the lady who runs the silver coast friends website went back to the UK, not sure about it but I haven´t seen her lately. Have you tried [email protected] for Caldas ladies? My wife went out with some of the ladies, when she gets back I will ask her for more precise info. Can give you the clubs address if you want
> John999


John

Thank you for the mail address for the ladies club and yes I did get a reply from the person who runs it.
Hope to met you and your wife when I pop over to find out more in November

Antonina


----------



## siobhanwf

Antonina said:


> Silvers
> 
> I assume this is for the club Silver coast friends you were refering to the dircetions for also is (Le Vickys) some sort of Bar ???
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Antonina


Hi Antonina

Le Vicky's is a restaurant and coffee shop


----------



## John999

Antonina said:


> John
> 
> Thank you for the mail address for the ladies club and yes I did get a reply from the person who runs it.
> Hope to met you and your wife when I pop over to find out more in November
> 
> Antonina


We will. You have already directions for the clubs; until we meet, have a good time
PS. If you are travelling by “car”, keep your boarding pass for the ferry or train. The police in Caldas like to stop, on the main roundabouts, the foreign reg vehicles, in particular on the main one, which is the access to the international. Several have been booked, and I am sure that all the other members have heard about it.
John 999


----------



## kimb50

John999 said:


> We will. You have already directions for the clubs; until we meet, have a good time
> PS. If you are travelling by “car”, keep your boarding pass for the ferry or train. The police in Caldas like to stop, on the main roundabouts, the foreign reg vehicles, in particular on the main one, which is the access to the international. Several have been booked, and I am sure that all the other members have heard about it.
> John 999



Sorry to appear dumb John but what do you mean by showing the boarding pass/train? Why would the police book someone with a foreign reg car?

Kim


----------



## John999

kimb50 said:


> Sorry to appear dumb John but what do you mean by showing the boarding pass/train? Why would the police book someone with a foreign reg car?
> 
> Kim


There is a police chief in Caldas, works mainly in Caldas and Torres Vedras, and his job is to catch foreign reg vehicles, which have been here more time then the Portuguese law allows to. We all say that we are here in holidays, but when they don´t stop you, they take your reg and mark the date. After a while they start stopping you. Holliday season is finish until Christmas. So they will be on the hunt. Even Lisbon airport is dangerous at this time. Now and again they are on the roundabout stopping foreign cars. The boarding pass for the ferry or train not only shows the date you cross the channel but also the registration of you vehicle. So if you are under the legal time limit, producing the boarding pass will save you a lot of questions and wasted time. A friend of us was getting petrol bills by post, from the UK, to say we just arrived. They passed their house every day for a period of time and registered all the days the car was parked. A few weeks ago, they stop him and when he said, showing the petrol recipes saying: “we only been here 2 weeks”, they take him to the police station, and showed him all the dates and times they passed his car. The vehicle has been impounded and they will have to legalize or take it out of the country. I hope to have answered your questions
John999


----------



## kimb50

Thanks John! Good info that we were not aware of. 

If we make it to the Silver Coast, this is an area where we will be passing thru regularly and we will be bringing our car for the time being.

Kim


----------



## Antonina

John999 said:


> We will. You have already directions for the clubs; until we meet, have a good time
> PS. If you are travelling by “car”, keep your boarding pass for the ferry or train. The police in Caldas like to stop, on the main roundabouts, the foreign reg vehicles, in particular on the main one, which is the access to the international. Several have been booked, and I am sure that all the other members have heard about it.
> John 999


John

Thanks for the tip but until we relocate permenantly we hire cars

Antonina


----------



## jjnorty

*Coming to Portugal*



beverleyp said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I are in our fifties and we will be coming to the Silver Coast from the beginning of October for 6 months to see whether we would like to settle in Portugal. Would love to know about things we can join/things to do and to meet up with other English speaking people.


Hi, you may want to connect with a women's group called Silvercoast Friends, (contact Mary at [email protected]) they meet regularly and you will find a lot of information from this group, you can tell them my wife Dot put you in touch. If you are in Central Portugal at all you are welcome to speak to us or join my wife's group which can be found at Portugal Friends, they also have regular coffee mornings. 
If we can help in any other way regarding Portugal don't hesitate to contact me at [email protected] 


Kind regards
John


----------



## John999

*silver coast*



jjnorty said:


> Hi, you may want to connect with a women's group called Silvercoast Friends, (contact Mary at [email protected]) they meet regularly and you will find a lot of information from this group, you can tell them my wife Dot put you in touch. If you are in Central Portugal at all you are welcome to speak to us or join my wife's group which can be found at Portugal Friends, they also have regular coffee mornings.
> If we can help in any other way regarding Portugal don't hesitate to contact me at [email protected].
> Kind regards
> John


Naughty, naughty john you know better than that john
John999


----------



## siobhanwf

jjnorty said:


> Hi, you may want to connect with a women's group called Silvercoast Friends, (contact Mary at [email protected]) they meet regularly and you will find a lot of information from this group, you can tell them my wife Dot put you in touch. If you are in Central Portugal at all you are welcome to speak to us or join my wife's group which can be found at Portugal Friends, they also have regular coffee mornings.
> If we can help in any other way regarding Portugal don't hesitate to contact me at [email protected]
> 
> 
> Kind regards
> John


Wow John I didn't realize that Dot came such a distance. Just had a look at portugal friends site. NICE. Great to see photos too


----------



## John999

*silver coast*

And I am surprised the post hasn´t been changed yet. For me, it is Personal business advertising, in a clever way, but still bending the rules of this forum. I have seen others been told off and the adverts changed to comply with the forum rules. 
John999


----------



## siobhanwf

*Surprised??*



John999 said:


> And I am surprised the post hasn´t been changed yet. For me, it is Personal business advertising, in a clever way, but still bending the rules of this forum. I have seen others been told off and the adverts changed to comply with the forum rules.
> John999


There is no difference to the information post by John from that provided by you in an earlier post, except to mention the ladies group in Tomar (Portugal friends) . The Tomar site has no commercial advertising on it


----------



## John999

*silver coast*



siobhanwf said:


> There is no difference to the information post by John from that provided by you in an earlier post, except to mention the ladies group in Tomar (Portugal friends) . The Tomar site has no commercial advertising on it


Are you blind??? I have spoken with one of the moderators about it and he as agreed with me, and he was supposed to send him a private message. I have meet John on Silver coast friends and I know what I am talking about. It is true that john lives near of one of our moderators but rules are rules and I am surprised nothing has been done yet. Don´t take me wrong but if they start bending the rules why will you pay the fees to advertisement??
John999


----------



## omostra06

The post was changed to exclude the business link email the day after the post was made! it is now only info about the group and not the business.


----------



## John999

omostra06 said:


> The post was changed to exclude the business link email the day after the post was made! it is now only info about the group and not the business.


Not really, because if you click on “PORTUGAL FRIENDS” still has a link to their business website, and advertising their business is the main reason for their post. Don´t call me stupid please!!
John999


----------



## omostra06

John999 said:


> Not really, because if you click on “PORTUGAL FRIENDS” still has a link to their business website, and advertising their business is the main reason for their post. Don´t call me stupid please!!
> John999


John, no one is calling you anything, you are right there is a link on the page to a business, perhaps this was the reason for the post, or perhaps not.

but we do have to try to look at these posts and decide if the main content is helpful to forum members and the original posters questions, does it out weigh the fact that somewhere on that page there is an advert. in this case i feel that as this “PORTUGAL FRIENDS” group is new and may be interesting to others, the information is ok to stay. i did edit the chioice of email address that was posted as that was for a business and is obviously advertising.


----------



## John999

omostra06 said:


> John, no one is calling you anything, you are right there is a link on the page to a business, perhaps this was the reason for the post, or perhaps not.
> 
> but we do have to try to look at these posts and decide if the main content is helpful to forum members and the original posters questions, does it out weigh the fact that somewhere on that page there is an advert. in this case i feel that as this “PORTUGAL FRIENDS” group is new and may be interesting to others, the information is ok to stay. i did edit the chioice of email address that was posted as that was for a business and is obviously advertising.


Well…the way I see it is, John didn´t come to the forum or put any post for nearly 3 months and, since his last one he hasn´t return to the forum again. For me, personal business advertising was the only reason for that post, but ok I will expect to see some flexibility in the future to other members as well. I have meet John at one of the 3 or 4 times, he and his wife attended the silver coast friends meeting. We only spoke once, so I will give you the benefit of the dough. I know that you guys do your best to be as fair as possible 
John999


----------



## jjnorty

Well I can see that this posting put gave a lot of people something to do for a while. 

I will firstly state that I (John's wife Dot) posted the notice and you are right we seldom have the time to come to the site as there is mostly little of interest to us personally, hence the delay in responding. Secondly I assure you our business does not come from any of the forums. However, if sending people to my not-for-profit site on which I spend time and money, (so I take the liberty of putting an ad on which doesn't pay for anything just gives me an additional link) has caused such aggravation, no wonder people don't do much for free or for others anymore.

However, sincere apologies to all if you feel that my sincere intention to give someone some information to meet others was so offensive. Especial apologies to my husband who has been given the wrap for my efforts.

Have a nice day, signing off and may never sign on again...


----------

